# Prop action Raiden



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I couldn't resist picking up the Tamiya 1/48 prop action J2M3 Raiden. I'm not a real big fan of that stubby little fighter, but Squadron has them for 10 bucks. I'll post some pics once it gets under way.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Apropos of little, I have the compass from a real one that Dad picked up from a wreck on Okinawa in '45.

#2 in this pic:
http://www.inpayne.com/dad/dadsouvenirs.jpg


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Love the picture on that link John P


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Very interesting, John.

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's all the souvenirs Dad brought home from the Pacific.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John, I've read a couple of the stories from your Dad. Very entertaining! He seems like a wonderful man. I loved the story about the Piper.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I finally finished the Raiden. It turned out OK, but the Prop Action is now Prop Inaction due to my inattention to detail.

The colors are Testors Model Master Enamels, in the "correct IJN hues". It's the first model I sprayed entirely with a DA airbrush. The line demarcation between the green and light gray is intentional, it mimics photos I've seen of the plane.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I've redone the pics in the previous post. They are a little easier on the eyes now.

tom


----------

